# Name that wrestler



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll give ya three clues, you name the wrestler. Correct response gets to do the next one...I'll start easy:

San Antonio's Pride
Grand Slam Champion
My favorite wrestler


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

HBK?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Main-evented a WrestleMania
Multi-time world champion
His last world title reign was in 2010


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenLawler was first...you go.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a cool thread :thumbsup


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Guess Ill go next.....

I'll take it easy on you all lol.

Debuted as Beautiful Bob
Used "the cannon" as his set up move
"Trained" Greg Gagne


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bobby Heenan?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

nope.....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bobby Eaton?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bobby Eaton?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Shawn Michaels
> 
> Main-evented a WrestleMania
> Multi-time world champion
> His last world title reign was in 2010


Undertaker or Y2J?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

dang thought this would be easy-ish....

so here's a fourth hint....

former America's Champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Undertaker?


Nope. Another hint. Main-evented *just one* WrestleMania.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Nope. Another hint. Main-evented *just one* WrestleMania.


You can guess more than once right?

okay one more hint....


one of the first wrestlers to ever use "entrance music"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greenlawler said:


> dang thought this would be easy-ish....
> 
> so here's a fourth hint....
> 
> former America's Champion


Using Google is allowed, right?

Sgt. Slaughter?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

You win EF....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greenlawler said:


> You can guess more than once right?


Yeah, of course.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Greenlawler said:
> 
> 
> > You can guess more than once right?
> ...


I think it's your turn I say Jericho for your one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:yay

I can see it. Greenlawler is going to be the king of this thread.

Next wrestler

Has an MMA background
Won a world title (outside the WWE)
Is a 1-time Tag Team Champion


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> :yay
> 
> I can see it. Greenlawler is going to be the king of this thread.
> 
> ...


I promise not to ruin it....I will lay out this time


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Shamrock?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ken Shamrock is the correct answer.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Real American
Superman's nemesis
Slam heard round the world


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Hulkster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lex Luger


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Luger is correct. Slammed Yoko on July 4th on the USS Intrepid. Phantom goes!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy.

- Appeared on a popular sitcom in 1996.

- His finishing move could kill bugs.

- Trustworthy?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Vader?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rikishi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Need another hint.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Venomous individual.


----------



## The Rod (Jan 22, 2010)

Jake?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!










DDT (Jake's finisher) is also the name of a pesticide.

In 1996, Jake appeared on Boy Meets World.

Jake's heel entrance song was...


----------



## The Rod (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok I'm assuming I won that last one......so here goes it.

1 of 6
High winds
After 1986 he couldn't start off on the right foot


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rod said:


> Ok I'm assuming I won that last one......so here goes it.
> 
> 1 of 6
> High winds
> After 1986 he couldn't start off on the right foot


Kerry Von Erich?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rod said:


> Ok I'm assuming I won that last one......so here goes it.
> 
> 1 of 6
> High winds
> After 1986 he couldn't start off on the right foot


“Texas Tornado” Kerry Von Erich?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Using Google is allowed, right?


Really not sure how Google would help in this game...I got the idea from the Astros, who have a Name that Astro with three clues during each televised game.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> Really not sure how Google would help in this game...I got the idea from the Astros, who have a Name that Astro with three clues during each televised game.


because EF looked up Americas champ and won

this is a great thread idea....I love it, but should stay out lol


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> because EF looked up Americas champ and won
> 
> this is a great thread idea....I love it, but should stay out lol


Why should you stay out?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> Why should you stay out?


okay I won't. I just don't want to be "that guy". Im probably not here enough to ruin it anyways. .......I guess that sounded pompous. sorry. Let's have fun.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q="na...DCIoB&cshid=1544764276873001&biw=1600&bih=799

Hey, if you're the Ken Jennings of wrestling, so be it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> Hey, if you're the Ken Jennings of wrestling, so be it.


lol dang did not mean to come across that way......my bad.

So let the guy who got Kerry first start.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> lol dang did not mean to come across that way......my bad


Dude that was a compliment!!

The only rule is you can't post yours until you get a correct response to another user's wrestler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greenlawler said:


> okay I won't. I just don't want to be "that guy"


This thread needs you. You're the Herodotus of wrestling.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So no one is going to start a new one? This is the only problem with these threads is that when a poster wins they forget to post a new question....The Rod won but he/she is gone

So with that in mind.

I'll go....


Died young
battled in Atlanta
wore a collar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Junkyard Dog.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

nope


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> So no one is going to start a new one? This is the only problem with these threads is that when a poster wins they forget to post a new question....The Rod won but he/she is gone
> 
> So with that in mind.
> 
> ...



Hold up...what WAS the last one before you just posted?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buzz Sawyer.

Dressed as a skeleton
Still dresses as a skeleton.
Is the greatest human being to ever live.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> Hold up...what WAS the last one before you just posted?


Sorry jogovan.......

The Rod cleraly got the last one right, but the OP was not around. 

I overstepped my bounds.

Your call. We can wait for Rod and ignore my post.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

La Parka?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Thus the problem with posts like this.....there should be a time limit on the answers, so the game can be relevant for everyone who is currently active.

lay out the rules how you want them jorgovan21.


We will play by them


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I probably should have waited for the answer, I was a little too sure I guess. :hmm:



PhantomoftheRing said:


> La Parka?


obv :drose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm up, right?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

It goes by last correct response, that's the only rule. I just don't know who was last...plese just check to make sure yours was the last correct response before posting yours..that's the only rule, really.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greenlawler said:


> okay I won't. I just don't want to be "that guy". Im probably not here enough to ruin it anyways. .......I guess that sounded pompous. sorry. Let's have fun.


No, Greenlawler, you should stay in. When I said you'd be king of this thread, it was just a compliment about how your wrestling knowledge is great. It's always fun to have a challenging game and without you bringing up some difficult names, it would quickly become predictable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alright...

- Made her wrestling debut in 1987.

- Jaguar disciple.

- __________ Angel.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it even your turn, Phantom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like it. I got La Parka.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

We should have a game thread where each game's creator is the mod of that thread he creates.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terribly sorry.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not your fault. I need to keep up, too


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Alright...
> 
> - Made her wrestling debut in 1987.
> 
> ...


Bomb Angel whoever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Manami Toyota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Manami Toyota


Superb!










It's your turn now. Phantom out!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

- WWE Grand Slam Champion
- Has won The Royal Rumble
- Has won King of The Ring


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

HHH?


----------



## The Rod (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry I had to run (mowing called).

Yeah whoever got Kerry Von Erich was right. Keep these sort of threads going guys and girls, its what makes the classic section of this site awesome.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

jorgovan21 said:


> HHH?


Had a different answer but you had a just as good answer so round goes to you!!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yearly Triple Crown
Detroit Michigan
6 moves


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nash?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> Nash?


Well...Diesel, but...yeh


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Defeated The Rock
Former WWE Tag Champ
You should stand back!:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Hurricane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay I'll keep this going forward.

-He's not American.

-His last name is a title in a Mark Wahlberg film.

-It only he wasn't so serious for a minute.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lance Storm


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

It's pronbably cause people can't find the thread...it isn't your turn, but I'll let this one slide because the thread was moved.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

It's actually Nostalgia's turn.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Do I go next or do we have to wait for Nostalgia?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, we had two different questions going. I guess you can go..


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

She's left handed
She's the only deity in WWE
She uses a rounding moonsault as one of her finishers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss the one and only true Goddess.

-From a different planet.

-once used the ring name of a certain type of food.

-2nd generation wrestler.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sean Stasiak aka Meat?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

jorgovan21 said:


> Sean Stasiak aka Meat?


Correct.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Music City
3x IC Champ
"Chosen One"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Jeff Jarrett?


Yup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Former world champion
Hall of Famer
Was part of a stable during the early years of his career


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow. Not much to go on. At all... hmm...

Nash again? (Vegas Connection, Studd stable)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's not Nash.

Another hint. Won the European Championship.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mark Henry?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

jorgovan21 said:


> Mark Henry?


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> Former world champion
> Hall of Famer
> Was part of a stable during the early years of his career


Ric Flair?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WRabbit said:


> Ric Flair?


Not Ric Flair. It's Mark Henry. jorgovan21 got it right.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll give you four clues this time
Not in my Top 10 list
Blazing a trail
Blasting off
ribber extrordinaire


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> I'll give you four clues this time
> Not in my Top 10 list
> Blazing a trail
> Blasting off
> ribber extrordinaire


Owen

So lets do this.....


Rubberman
Friend of Tim Woods
Hood


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Owen


Boy, you ARE good!!

I started watching in Feb 95, so I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

jorgovan21 said:


> I started watching in Feb 95, so I'll have to sit this one out.


sorry for being older lol.......my bad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Wrestling II?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Mr. Wrestling II?


yep!

so this got moved to games?

Guess it will fade into obscurity


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not while I'm keeping track of it! Emerald goes!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a WWE Championship reign that didn't last more than a day

Successfully cashed in MITB 

Had a WrestleMania match against Randy Orton


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's Kane.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> It's Kane.


Kane ticks all the boxes but it's someone else.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Had a WWE Championship reign that didn't last more than a day
> 
> Successfully cashed in MITB
> 
> Had a WrestleMania match against Randy Orton


If we count his contract being finished at the end of the night, CM Punk?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > It's Kane.
> ...


Seth Rollins.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> If we count his contract being finished at the end of the night, CM Punk?


That's a good guess but the answer is different.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Seth Rollins.


Same as with Kane, all 3 things apply to Rollins but the answer is someone else.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Daniel Bryan lol


Correct! I thought Bryan would be the first name most people would think of but that wasn't the case. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright I'll go.


-Debuted in 2002

-Had a manager upon his debut

-Former Cruiserweight champion


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jamie Noble


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Jamie Noble


Correct.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Trained by Johnny Rodz

-Former ECW Champion

-Does a weekly podcast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tazz


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Tazz


Correct.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Main-evented WrestleMania

Main-evented SummerSlam

Never won a Royal Rumble match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Ted Dibiase ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Randy Savage?


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn that applies to so many guys. Yokozuna.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

redunk808 said:


> Damn that applies to so many guys. Yokozuna.


Yokozuna won a rumble


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

zrc said:


> Yokozuna won a rumble


Whoops. How about Andre.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Kurt Angle


Correct!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had an undefeated streak

Feuded with The Undertaker

Was apart of a match with Hulk Hogan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No. 

Hint: they never won a title in the WWE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jake Roberts?
Bob Orton?


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Goldberg?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Goldberg?


Won the world title in 03.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another hint: they had a manager.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

"Ravishing" Rick Rude.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

King Kong Bundy?

Giant Gonzalez?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

One guess per post, please. See if your response is right and then wait for theirs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hint: they only appeared in one Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mohammad Hassan?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Mohammad Hassan?


Correct.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wrestled in WWF/E, WCW, AWA, ECW, and TNA and never won a world tilte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Hall?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Scott Hall?


Yep. Guess that was an easy one


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a WrestleMania match against The Rock

Has a nickname associated with snakes

Won the WWF/E, Intercontinental, United States Titles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stone Cold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Stone Cold


Nope.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Randy Orton


Correct!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Former world champion 

Wwe hall of famer

Former wwf hardcore champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Kurt Angle?


Technically you’re right but that’s not who I was talking about. 

I’ll specify...

The Hardcore title was the ONLY singles title this man won in WWF


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bubba Ray Dudley


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

OT, BTW I suggest all who want to play bookmark this thread so it doesn't die.

emerald-fire is up again!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Part of a legendary tag team

Is the less successful member of that team

Worked in TNA


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Part of a legendary tag team
> 
> Is the less successful member of that team
> 
> Worked in TNA


Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Christian


The 3 things apply to Christian but the answer is a different name.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

D-Von Dudley


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Christian Cage?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> D-Von Dudley


Correct!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won a title in his debut

Left handed

Former tag team champion


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Santino Marella


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carlito


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Correct


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Former NWA Women's Champion

Was considered for the role of Essa Rios' manager before Lita.

Competed in the WCW Women's Championship Tournament.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Malia Hosaka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Returned to NXT at a takeover

Main Evented Final Battle his first time on the card

Wrestled a former NWA champion on a WWE ppv


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Kevin Owens?


Nope


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Sami Zayn?


Nope


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jushin Liger


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

No to Samoa joe and liger.

Another hint: sting was the former NWA champ


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Seth Rollins


Yessir


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Main-evented SummerSlam

Was part of NXT

Was part of a faction


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Roman Reigns?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Roman Reigns?


Nope.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Samoa joe?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Samoa joe?


Nope.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Braun?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Braun?


Nope. Think a bit out of the box. Once you find out the answer, it might seem quite an easy one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Seth Rollins


Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Finn Balor


Nope.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Daniel Bryan





Nostalgia said:


> Bray Wyatt


No.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H isn't the right answer either.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

HBK?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not HBK either.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wade Barrett


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I’m completely stumped.

CM Punk?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Wade Barrett


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Member of a Japanese stable. 
A member of the AJW Class of 1980.
Spent some time under a mask.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutoh


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Mutoh


Nope.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lioness Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Lioness Asuka


Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hint: Feuded mostly with the Crush Gals.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NVM


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Dump Matsumoto


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alessio21 said:


> Dump Matsumoto


Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jaguar Yokota


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. Thought you were referring to the Li Hua gimmick and her stint in HUSTLE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hint: the stable was led by Dump Matsumoto.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crane Yu?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Crane Yu


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Crane Yu?


Correct.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool... but I don't wanna go next. I need to leave. :darryl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Greatest human being.

- Did motion capture work for Virtua Fighter 5.

- Has worn clown makeup.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Asuka


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Matt Borne?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jokerface17 said:


> Asuka












Excellent. I'm out.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Created a list in 2016

Wrestled at Wrestlemania and the following Wrestle Kingdom

Has held tag team championships 6 times in WWE


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Chris Jericho


Nope


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Nope


Cody Rhodes


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Yep


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Canadian

-Won a championship in their debut

-Married to a chef


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Santino?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

jorgovan21 said:


> Santino?


Nope


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lance Hoyt said:


> Gail Kim


Correct.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Former Intercontinental Champion

Hails from the home town of a legendary wrestling family

Made a career in WWF/E, WCW and ECW


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jericho?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lance Storm.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Lance Storm.


Correct!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Debuted in 2004

-A special kind of wrestler

-A former World tag team champion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eugene


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

zrc said:


> Eugene


Correct


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

First appeared on WCW TV
Had brothers that wrestled.
Never appeared for ECW but did for wcw, wwe, TNA and roh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Victoria?


Correct.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I must be brilliant or something.

- Fought El Estrangulador.

- Was also an actor.

- Began wrestling in the 1930s.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

El Santo?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greenlawler said:


> El Santo?


Yup.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Masked man

teamed with Andre

Hogan's first title defense.....(give away)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Masked Superstar?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> First appeared on WCW TV
> Had brothers that wrestled.
> Never appeared for ECW but did for wcw, wwe, TNA and roh.


This racked my brain for half the day yesterday and now that someone said Victoria I can’t find any indication that she was ever in WCW. I’m not trying to call you out or anything but when was she in WCW?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> This racked my brain for half the day yesterday and now that someone said Victoria I can’t find any indication that she was ever in WCW. I’m not trying to call you out or anything but when was she in WCW?


Then you're not looking hard enough. She appeared on an episode of Thunder sat on Scott Halls lap during a backstage segment. She was there with friend Torrie Wilson. An appearance is an appearance, and she made one in wcw before the e. 

She was interested in joining wcw but was told they weren't hiring women and had no interest in a women's division. That's when she went to WWF after a chance meeting with Chyna.




> She competed in fitness competitions, such as ESPN2's*Fitness America Seriesin 1997 and 1998, winning the former, and the Miss Galaxy Competition in 1998, where she met and befriended*Torrie Wilson. After Wilson moved to Los Angeles, California and signed with*professional wrestling promotion*World Championship Wrestling*(WCW), she invited Varon to one of the shows. While backstage, an agent asked her to appear in a segment with*Scott Hall. Through Wilson, Varon unsuccessfully attempted to obtain a contract with WCW. She later moved to Los Angeles to find work in televised news fitness segments instead. In 1999, she earned her International Federation of BodyBuilders Professional Fitness Card after placing second at the National Physique Committee Team Universe show in New York. It was during her time working in fitness competitions that Varon also first met*Trish Stratus.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> This racked my brain for half the day yesterday and now that someone said Victoria I can’t find any indication that she was ever in WCW. I’m not trying to call you out or anything but when was she in WCW?


I'm wondering who her brothers were! Again, not calling you out, just curious!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

jorgovan21 said:


> I'm wondering who her brothers were! Again, not calling you out, just curious!


Said they wrestled never said if it was amateur or pro.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> > This racked my brain for half the day yesterday and now that someone said Victoria I can’t find any indication that she was ever in WCW. I’m not trying to call you out or anything but when was she in WCW?
> ...


I wasn’t doubting you haha.

I just am usually pretty good at figuring these things out and had actually come up with the idea that it was a female but I couldn’t figure out who, I had looked up Victoria and saw the brothers thing I just got thrown off by the WCW thing/.

Good job though.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The Masked Superstar?


Yes sorry Phantom.....

Sorry to hold up the thread.....go ahead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Earth's mightiest elbow.

- Babyface Supreme. 

- She will never give up!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. I'm free!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Appeared on a gameshow in the early 00s.

Co-hosted a radio show. 

Wrestled men.


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Trish Stratus ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alessio21 said:


> Trish Stratus ?


Nope.


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Lita ? (she was in the weakest link too, not sure about the radio show tho)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alessio21 said:


> Lita ? (she was in the weakest link too, not sure about the radio show tho)


Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hint: she has a win over Super Crazy.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jacqueline


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutant God said:


> Jacqueline


Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Chyna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> Chyna


Nope.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

zrc said:


> Nope.


Good one.....

Paul Burchills valet then....Katie Lea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> Good one.....
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Burchills valet then....Katie Lea


Correct.

She appeared on an episode of Fort Boyard with Doug Williams, Sweet Saraya and Paul Burchill. 

She cohosted Wrestletalk on Talksport with Alex Shane until 2003. 

Competed against men throughout her career, including a match where she dived off a balcony.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

zrc said:


> Correct.
> 
> She appeared on an episode of Fort Boyard with Doug Williams, Sweet Saraya and Paul Burchill.
> 
> ...


That was a good one....

1. Bicentennial King

2. Survived Cancer

3. Loverboy


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This one's too easy


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Brian Pillman


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

No......wow thought this would be easy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dennis Condrey.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Dennis Condrey.


Bingo!


Your turn


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad you quoted me because I forgot I posted in here. 

1. Was in the Full Blooded Italians
2. Was not even Italian a small bit
3. Claims to have suffered at least ten concussions in his less than decade-long career in the ring


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm glad you quoted me because I forgot I posted in here.
> 
> 1. Was in the Full Blooded Italians
> 2. Was not even Italian a small bit
> 3. Claims to have suffered at least ten concussions in his less than decade-long career in the ring


Tracy Smothers


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. His career was way longer than a decade! I don't even think he's retired yet.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

J.T. Smith


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> J.T. Smith


Indeed. You up.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1. Born on a United States Air Force base in West Germany
2. Impersonated a politician
3. Was in Santa Claus: The Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daffney


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Correct!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney that one was easy as hell, but well done emerald.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dang.....gheez I guess I thought you meant he had a more than a decade career.

See EF I can be wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had a slight change to ring name

- Hasn't won a title in WWE

- Participated in the 2018 Royal Rumble Match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruby Riott.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Ruby Riott.


Correct!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Debuted a decade ago.

Was in TNA but not WWE.

Once had Ruby Riott as a secret admirer.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Former tag team champion

Never won a singles title

Was part of more than one faction


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Justin Gabriel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Correct!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined AJW in 1975.
Played basketball in highschool.
One half of one of the most popular female teams of the 1970s.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

zrc said:


> Joined AJW in 1975.
> Played basketball in highschool.
> One half of one of the most popular female teams of the 1970s.


Jackie Sato.......lol

dang zrc....wow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> Jackie Sato.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> dang zrc....wow.


Yep


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay how about this one.....

Turned Japanese
Worked as a Radio DJ after he retired
Held over 20 regional titles

it maybe too hard.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

any takers....


another clue

The first guy Sting or Ultimate Warrior feuded with


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ric Flair?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Phil Hickerson


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Going to go ahead and continue the game because it’s been over a day and The fact that I had to be right. Sue me if I’m wrong.

Anyway.



- Former WWF Intercontinental champion

- has had matches against Dusty, Jake the Shake, Steamboat

- Appeared at starrcade for WCW


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Randy Savage?


No


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Rick Rude


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope.


Another clue, only had one WCW ppv appearance


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Triple H ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ultimate warrior


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Alessio21 said:


> Triple H ?


Correct


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Correct


Thanks to your additionnal clue :grin2:

Wrestled in WCW, ECW, NWA, WWF, TNA, ROH, NJPW, NOAH, AAA, CMLL
Involved in matchs with Sting, Dusty Rhodes, Ric Flair
Likes Appletini


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vader maybe


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

zrc said:


> Vader maybe


He wrestled in most of these companies, but nope


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Shane Douglas?


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

jorgovan21 said:


> Shane Douglas?





jorgovan21 said:


> Shane Douglas?


Nope

A little bit of help as I believe the clues I gave are not very helpful.
He faced Sting, Rhodes and Flair in TNA, but I doubt anybody would remember he faced the latter two without looking online.
Former ROH and TNA world tag team champion(of the world).


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Samoa Joe?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Christopher Daniels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ Styles?


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Christopher Daniels


Correct !


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Former world champion

Has been a member of several factions across WWE, ROH, NJPW, PWG, CZW, Chikara,

On the Royal Rumble 18 card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finn Balor


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Seth Rollins


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope. Was in the royal rumble match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Adam Cole


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Adam Cole


Yessir


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Competed at WM1

-Wrestled Shawn Michaels

-Former IC champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tito Santana?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Tito Santana?


Sorry about the delay but yes that's correct.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Was famous before wrestling career began

Has a submission finishing move

Appeared in multiple WrestleMania events


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then I do not care

Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Rousey


Correct


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

WCW cruiserweight champion 

Has wrestled under a mask in new japan 

Won the WCW title


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:y2j ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris Benoit


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Chris Benoit


Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> WCW cruiserweight champion
> 
> Has wrestled under a mask in new japan
> 
> Won the WCW title


Emerald fire already said Jericho? If that's the answer


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zOScOJd.png" border="0" alt="" title="Y2J" class="inlineimg" /> ?





zrc said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> > WCW cruiserweight champion
> ...


Yeah it’s Jericho, sorry EF only thing that I see is a question mark.

And sorry for holding up the thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestled Undertaker at WM

Wrestled John Cena at WM

Eliminated Roman Reigns in a Royal Rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Batista


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That would leave Randy Orton?
@emerald-fire;


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> That would leave Randy Orton?
> @emerald-fire;


Correct.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always found it funny that the three people to eliminate Roman in all his Rumble match appearances are members of Evolution. 

* Trained by Boris Malenko
* First appeared on WWE TV in 1994.
* Appears in a horror movie.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

zrc said:


> I've always found it funny that the three people to eliminate Roman in all his Rumble match appearances are members of Evolution.
> 
> * Trained by Boris Malenko
> * First appeared on WWE TV in 1994.
> * Appears in a horror movie.


Kane.

-Bodyslammed and pinned Andre the Giant
-Acted as a manager in a Wrestlemania main event
-WWWF Tag Team Champion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Kane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

zrc said:


> Incorrect.


Gangrel?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Gangrel?


Yep.

First appeared on WWE TV, when they aired his Halloween wedding to.Luna in 1994.

Had a small role in Human Centipede 3.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Kane.
> 
> -Bodyslammed and pinned Andre the Giant
> -Acted as a manager in a Wrestlemania main event
> -WWWF Tag Team Champion


Harley Race


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> Harley Race


Good guess but no.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never.mind.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Kane.
> 
> -Bodyslammed and pinned Andre the Giant
> -Acted as a manager in a Wrestlemania main event
> -WWWF Tag Team Champion


Billy White Wolf a.k.a. General Adnan

Slammed and pinned Andre in Iraq. Interesting note about that. Saddam Hussein was a friend of Adnan and thought wrestling was real. He told him if Andre started beating him he'd shoot him and showed Adnan the gold plated pistol he would use. 

Was tag champs with Chief Jay.

Managed Slaughter at WM 7


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Billy White Wolf a.k.a. General Adnan
> 
> Slammed and pinned Andre in Iraq. Interesting note about that. Saddam Hussein was a friend of Adnan and thought wrestling was real. He told him if Andre started beating him he'd shoot him and showed Adnan the gold plated pistol he would use.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Great stuff.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Exactly. Great stuff.


Only reason I thought of it was I remembered this article on Adnan from years ago.

http://www.mikemooneyham.com/2005/09/25/the-sheikh-of-baghdad/



> A match with Andre was the highlight event of the 50th anniversary of the Iraqi army, and a number of world dignitaries attended. Alkaissy estimates that at least 300,000 people turned out of for the one-match show, with more fans outside the sports stadium than inside.
> 
> Saddam, who had become a huge fan of the sport, met with Alkaissy prior to the bout. “This man is a wimp,” Saddam said of the seven-foot-tall, 500-pound French behemoth. Saddam then lifted up his coat, revealing a solid gold, British-made gun. “I will empty every bullet in his head if he beats you and send him home in a pine box to (French president Charles) deGaulle,” the Iraqi leader told him in Arabic.
> 
> ...


He fled Iraq after he started to fear that Saddam, who was very paranoid about being usurped, would have him killed for being so popular.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Only reason I thought of it was I remembered this article on Adnan from years ago.
> 
> http://www.mikemooneyham.com/2005/09/25/the-sheikh-of-baghdad/
> 
> ...


You're meant to put three clues to your wrestler now. Killed the thread.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> You're meant to put three clues to your wrestler now. Killed the thread.


Oops, forgot.

1. Injured in a plane crash in 1975 that killed one.

2. Well known for his bleach blonde hair.

3. Shaved the head of his most hated enemy at the time.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ric Flair?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Austin Idol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Austin Idol


Yup.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ready when y'all are.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Ready when y'all are.


We're waiting for your three clues


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh...my bad.



1. Member of the nWo.

2. Former WWF Tag Team Champion.

3. Has a kid in the wrestling business.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ted DiBiase?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott Hall?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

IRS?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bingo.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Oh...my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ted DiBiase


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Played American Football.

Wrestled as a horror villain.

Retired in 2006.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Corporal Kirchner?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Another clue: Was around in the Attitude era.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. Not the boogs.

Another clue: Former European Champion.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mideon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Held every title in ECW.


2. Held zero titles in WCW or WWE.


3. Is still active today.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> 1. Held every title in ECW.
> 
> 
> 2. Held zero titles in WCW or WWE.
> ...


Sabu


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Miley Whipwreck


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Sabu



Yep


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lame WWF tag team wrestler

Accomplished monster truck driver

Beat Goldberg


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Chad Fortune


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Chad Fortune


Yep. The legendary Chad Fortune, the first man to beat Goldberg.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Made his debut for George Gulas’ promotion. 

Held the main Heavyweight championship of a promotion 6 times. 

Was an invader as a part of a pair that was “Original”


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dennis Condrey?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Dennis Condrey?


Bingo! 

Yes it’s a member of the original, and the “original” Midnight Express, Lover Boy Dennis Condrey


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Held tag team gold in ECW & WCW.


2. Was a member of the Nation of Domination.


3. Defeated a future World Champion in his WWE debut.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tracy Smothers


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Tracy Smothers



Yep.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Started his career as a chauffeur 

Most notable nickname is based upon his looks 

Wrestled the final tv match of a promotion


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Longshot but I’m gonna guess sting


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Longshot but I’m gonna guess sting


Nope it is not Sting. 

Another hint. At one point, used the entrance theme of a king.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Started his career as a chauffeur
> 
> Most notable nickname is based upon his looks
> 
> Wrestled the final tv match of a promotion


Joel Gertner?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Joel Gertner?


Great guess, but that is not correct. 

Another hint - Assosiated with a mastodon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Great guess, but that is not correct.
> 
> Another hint - Assosiated with a mastodon


Harley Race?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Vader?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Harley Race?


Bingo! Yes Handsome Harley Race


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Guess who this wrestler is:

Is a member of a famous wrestling family.

Used to be a masked wrestler in Mexico and Japan.

World War 3 was his first televised PPV appearance in WCW.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Psychosis in '96 or maybe Ultimo in '97?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Muta said:


> Psychosis in '96 or maybe Ultimo in '97?


Nope

Another hint: He was a jobber in his debut match in WCW. In that same match, he was going up against a Hardcore Legend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Eddie Guerrero?


Viva La Raza!!! :eddie

Bingo! 0

What gave it away?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Liger Zero said:


> Viva La Raza!!! :eddie
> 
> Bingo! 0
> 
> What gave it away?


I thought it was Eddie straight away after reading the first two things. Had no idea about the third thing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrestled in WCW, TNA, WWE and ECW

- Intercontinental Champion

- Wrestled The Undertaker on PPV


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Rob Van Dam


Correct


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wrestled for the World Title 15 years after he won it 

Had a year where he was most improved 

Became an upperclass gentleman in the early 90s


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tommy Rich?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Tommy Rich?


Now how the hell did you get that. 

Absolutely correct


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Now how the hell did you get that.
> 
> Absolutely correct



The "upperclass gentleman in the early 90s" clue narrowed it down, as he was the only more "distinguished" gimmick from that period that was a former World Champion.


1. Once wrestled under a mask for a major company, with little success.

2. Had greater success (and two World Titles) wrestling without a mask.

3. Most recent on-screen role was as a referee.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> The "upperclass gentleman in the early 90s" clue narrowed it down, as he was the only more "distinguished" gimmick from that period that was a former World Champion.
> 
> 
> 1. Once wrestled under a mask for a major company, with little success.
> ...


Jerry Lynn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Jerry Lynn



Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Second generation wrestler 

4 time World Champion 

Lost his last championship to future perfection

@777 ;


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Second generation wrestler
> 
> 4 time World Champion
> 
> ...


That would be Dick Warren the White Phantom.

Edit: It's a trick answer, trust me. It's correct.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

777 said:


> That would be Dick Warren the White Phantom.
> 
> Edit: It's a trick answer, trust me. It's correct.


Well you couldn’t be more correct sir. 

Feel free to do your own.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

This team first appeared in Stampede Wrestling.

One member had a short lived tag team with Kamala.

Held titles all over the territories but most remembered for their 3 WWF tag team championships.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

777 said:


> This team first appeared in Stampede Wrestling.
> 
> *One member* had a short lived tag team with Kamala.
> 
> Held titles all over the territories but most remembered for their 3 WWF tag team championships.


The Wild Samoans 0

Sika?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Liger Zero said:


> The Wild Samoans 0
> 
> Sika?


Correct. On both.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

He's tied with another wrestler for the most 5 Star Matches in the 2000's (2000-2009).

Started his wrestling career by losing his first 63 matches.

He practiced judo and rugby in high school.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> He's tied with another wrestler for the most 5 Star Matches in the 2000's (2000-2009).
> 
> Started his wrestling career by losing his first 63 matches.
> 
> He practiced judo and rugby in high school.


Kenta Kobashi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Kenta Kobashi


Correct.

You know your Japanese wrestling, good sir :becky2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Made his debut in Florida 

Once collected a bounty on the head of a wrestler 

Between father and son they share 13 World Championships


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Vince McMahon?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob Orton Jr


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Bob Orton Jr


Bingo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Died shortly after an iconic match.


2. Finisher of a deceased wrestler was a tribute to him.


3. Comes from a family of wrestlers.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> 1. Died shortly after an iconic match.
> 
> 
> 2. Finisher of a deceased wrestler was a tribute to him.
> ...


David Von Erich?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> David Von Erich?



Nope


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking Eddie Guerrero my self, but I though that would be too easy of an answer. I believe I am stumped by this one.

Edit: holy fuck I got it! It’s the Juicer Art Barr


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> I was thinking Eddie Guerrero my self, but I though that would be too easy of an answer. I believe I am stumped by this one.
> 
> Edit: holy fuck I got it! It’s the Juicer Art Barr



Yes.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has a famous brother who was a surprise in a box on Smackdown 

Formed multiple partnerships with fellow likeminded superstars

His name might remind one of an an activity over Fremont street


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tom Prichard?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mutant God said:


> Tom Prichard?


Nice! Yup it’s Dr. Tom Prichard


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Former Royal Rumble winner

Former ECW champion

Made his wrestling debut against the then WWF Champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vince McMahon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Former Royal Rumble winner
> 
> Former ECW champion
> 
> Made his wrestling debut against the then WWF Champion


Vince McMahon.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Correct you go next


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Correct you go next


Emerald got the answer first I'll just let him take it from here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestled at two WrestleManias

Won the Intercontinental Championship

Competed in just one Royal Rumble match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Wrestled at two WrestleManias
> 
> Won the Intercontinental Championship
> 
> Competed in just one Royal Rumble match


Ken Shamrock?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

William Regal.

Unless pre show matches count?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope, not William Regal.

Hint: It was the 2006 Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Nope, not William Regal.
> 
> Hint: It was the 2006 Royal Rumble.


Lashley.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Correct answer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Opened up a WrestleMania match.

Never won the World title.

Competed in Japan.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Owen Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Former IC Champion

2nd generation wrestler

Has won Tag Titles with 4 different wrestlers


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cody


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Greg the Hammer Valentine


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Owen Hart

but the four reigns.....that could be any tag title, so it could literally be any second generation former IC champ


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Cody





Buttermaker said:


> Greg the Hammer Valentine





Greenlawler said:


> Owen Hart
> 
> but the four reigns.....that could be any tag title, so it could literally be any second generation former IC champ


Since Jokerface posted it first and he had the answer I was thinking of, Cody Rhodes, point and round goes to him.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

not to interrupt, but never thought my game would get this popular. Thanks guys! I haven't been answering cause many of these are before I started watching WWF. Jokerface, it's on you.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

jorgovan21 said:


> not to interrupt, but never thought my game would get this popular. Thanks guys! I haven't been answering cause many of these are before I started watching WWF. Jokerface, it's on you.


We've had these type of games before. Always fun.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry to hold up the thread, had a busy weekend.



First appeared on national tv with the WWF in 1998

Appeared for WWF, ECW, WCW, TNA, ROH, NJPW

1 World Championship late in his career


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Christopher Daniels


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Christopher Daniels


Yep


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Member of three notable stables in three different companies.


2. Has held championships in each of those companies, while being a member of those stables.


3. In one instance, held two titles simultaneously.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean Malenko


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Justin Credible?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Dean Malenko



Yep


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Former champion of 5 major titles which no longer exist. 

Known for leading stables 

Known for famous tag team partners


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Former champion of 5 major titles which no longer exist.
> 
> Known for leading stables
> 
> Known for famous tag team partners


Is it Bret Hart?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Is it Bret Hart?


Tis not


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Former champion of 5 major titles which no longer exist.
> 
> Known for leading stables
> 
> Known for famous tag team partners


Hogan?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Hogan?


Nope. 


Another hint - He was an insider


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Kevin Nash


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Another hint - He was an insider


Can you give us another hint? Because I'm drawing a blank right now. What's fucking me up is the first part as there are a lot of major titles that don't exist anymore. 

Can you give us something that is a lot more closer to home without giving us the actual answer?

Terry Gordy?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

DDP


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> DDP


Correct. 

Your turn.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn, I wouldn't have guessed DDP in like a million years. :sad:

Oh well.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Damn, I wouldn't have guessed DDP in like a million years. :sad:
> 
> Oh well.


The 5 titles included the WCW Title, Tv Title, WCW Tag, WWE Tag and European Championship. 

Leading stables such as the Diamond Mine and Diamond Exchange. 

Famous tag partners are Jay Leno and Karl Malone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> The 5 titles included the WCW Title, Tv Title, WCW Tag, WWE Tag and European Championship.


Yeah, I wouldn't have been able to get that at all. 



Buttermaker said:


> Leading stables such as the Diamond Mine and Diamond Exchange.


I had no idea he even lead any stables to begin with, I thought he was just a singles guy his whole career. You learn something new everyday. :laugh:



Buttermaker said:


> Famous tag partners are Jay Leno and Karl Malone


Oh!!

I completely read that last part all wrong. fpalm

I was thinking of famous wrestlers, while you were thinking of famous celebrities. 

How Joker got it is beyond me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have been able to get that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Insiders Hint might have given it away


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> The Insiders Hint might have given it away


Yeah, looks like Mutant God almost got it when he said Kevin Nash.

I didn't make the connection at all. :laugh:


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shit sorry again. 

First appeared on us television as a jobber for WCW

Carried around a giant trophy for a little while 

Every person he won a tag tittle with is a former world champion


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy shit. This has me thinking

@Greenlawler ;


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Edge


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> Shit sorry again.
> 
> First appeared on us television as a jobber for WCW
> 
> ...


Sting?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Edge


Got it


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Made his debut vs a Killer B 

A beloved wrestler who also has many accolades calling him the worst 

The number of world titles this wrestler holds can be divisible 3 ways.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Made his debut vs a Killer B
> 
> A beloved wrestler who also has many accolades calling him the worst
> 
> The number of world titles this wrestler holds can be divisible 3 ways.


Can you give us another clue? Plz :mj2


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Made his debut vs a Killer B
> 
> A beloved wrestler who also has many accolades calling him the worst
> 
> The number of world titles this wrestler holds can be divisible 3 ways.












I'm going to wait to post the next one until it's confirmed I'm correct.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck.

I had a feeling it could have been Hogan but I had second thoughts about it.

I suck at this shit.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm hoping I'm right and don't want to stall the thread so here's the next one:

-Worked under a mask and became a heavyweight champion in Mexico before any major U.S. success

-Employed by WWF/WWE for over a decade

-Lost his last WWE match to Snitzky


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'm hoping I'm right and don't want to stall the thread so here's the next one:
> 
> -Worked under a mask and became a heavyweight champion in Mexico before any major U.S. success
> 
> ...


Val Venis


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> Val Venis


You're quick.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes you’re correct. @Kowalski’s Killer ;


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Debuted on WCW TV

Former RPW British Heavyweight Champion

Used the figure four as a finisher for a little while


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

AJ Styles


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> AJ Styles


Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wrestled one of his first matches of his career vs a wrestler who ironically worked under a mask 

Replaced a man in a short lived tag team with a wrestler who caused his name change 

Wrestled his last match against a man who make his television debut in the same company as the mystery wrestler


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Wrestled one of his first matches of his career vs a wrestler who ironically worked under a mask
> 
> Replaced a man in a short lived tag team with a wrestler who caused his name change
> 
> Wrestled his last match against a man who make his television debut in the same company as the mystery wrestler


Can we bump this when there are no guesses? Maybe have the poster choose a new wrestler or give more clues if it goes without any guesses for a day? 

I genuinely enjoy this thread.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Can we bump this when there are no guesses? Maybe have the poster choose a new wrestler or give more clues if it goes without any guesses for a day?
> 
> I genuinely enjoy this thread.


I’ll add another clue


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wrestled one of his first matches of his career vs a wrestler who ironically worked under a mask 

Replaced a man in a short lived tag team with a wrestler who caused his name change 

Wrestled his last match against a man who make his television debut in the same company as the mystery wrestler

Famously chased the world title in one promotion, before finding world title success in another


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Long shot guess but Flair? Chasing the title in AWA? I feel like I’m in at least in right time frame


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Long shot guess but Flair? Chasing the title in AWA? I feel like I’m in at least in right time frame


You’re incorrect. 

Another hint. 

Said wrestler is a former WCW Tv Champion


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Austin


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Austin


Bingo


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wrestled Tetsuya Naito in the Tokyo Dome

Former ROH tag team champion 

First appeared as a jobber


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Wrestled Tetsuya Naito in the Tokyo Dome
> 
> Former ROH tag team champion
> 
> First appeared as a jobber


AJ Styles?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrestled Tetsuya Naito in the Tokyo Dome
> ...


Nope, didn’t have a match with Naito in the TD


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> Nope, didn’t have a match with Naito in the TD


Though AJ Styles DID have a match against Naito at Tokyo Dome... :justsayin


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Garmonbozia said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, didn’t have a match with Naito in the TD
> ...


When?

That’s my bad, I knew the match happened but didn’t realize it was at WK.

But no it’s not ah


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Christopher Daniels


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Garmonbozia said:
> 
> 
> > Jokerface17 said:
> ...


My bad haha you’re right, but not AJ



Buttermaker said:


> Christopher Daniels


Nope not CD


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Christopher Daniels


Nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Jeff Hardy?




Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrestled in the first Starrcade event.

- His childhood and lifelong best friend was an ex-NHL player.

- Used to wrestle for NWA Hollywood Wrestling.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> - Wrestled in the first Starrcade event.
> 
> - His childhood and lifelong best friend was an ex-NHL player.
> 
> - Used to wrestle for NWA Hollywood Wrestling.




Piper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Piper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was a little too obvious. :laugh:

Oh well.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Yeah, it was a little too obvious. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.




Hahah I took a leap of faith with the NHL reference.





-hosts a podcast 

-appeared in WWF, ECW, TNA/Impact, NJPW

-Canadian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Hahah I took a leap of faith with the NHL reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christian?

He is Canadian, has a podcast with Edge and wrestled for the WWF,TNA,ECW & NJPW for a short period time.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> He is Canadian, has a podcast with Edge and wrestled for the WWF,TNA,ECW & NJPW for a short period time.




You’re not wrong, but I was aiming for the original ECW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> You’re not wrong, but I was aiming for the original ECW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then it must be Steve Corino
also Canadian, has a podcast and wrestled in ECW,WWF and TNA.
Not sure if he wrestled in New Japan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lance Storm?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cyrus or Don Callis


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Cyrus or Don Callis




Yessir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck yes. 

Okay. 

2 time 2nd team All American 

Made his debut tagging with a member of a famous family 

Wrestled the opener of a groundbreaking event.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


Another clue plz :mj2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Another clue plz :mj2


Part of a tag team with a record setting wrestler


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jim Neidhart


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mutant God said:


> Jim Neidhart


Nope.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Part of a tag team with a record setting wrestler


This is probably wrong, but is it Marty Jannetty?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> This is probably wrong, but is it Marty Jannetty?


Nope. Think hard about clue number 1


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kirk Angel?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tony Atlas


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mutant God said:


> Tony Atlas


Nope. I’m not giving anymore clues but I’ll give some pointers. 

Think hard about former athletes who became wrestlers. 

What are the most known wrestling families. Did any have control over a promotion?

What major promotions has debut tv shows or events in the last 30 years. 

Think about one of the greatest wrestlers ever. Who did he team with.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

It’s Pillman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> It’s Pillman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it is!

Former 2 time all Americans football player at Miami of Ohio. 

Teamed with Bruce hart as bad company. 

Wrestled the opener on nitro. 

Teamed with Steve Austin


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Was a member of several factions 

Primarily a tag team wrestler 

Interacted with the Undertaker at Mania


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Arn Anderson?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Was a member of several factions
> 
> Primarily a tag team wrestler
> 
> ...


Arn Anderson

Edit: I was ninja’d

If not Arn I’m guessing Sim Snuka or Curt Hawkings


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Felt like that was going to be tougher, but yes it’s Arn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Had an undefeated streak

Has wrestled Shawn Michaels

Made a brief full time return during the RA era.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Goldberg?


Nope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Nash?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Kevin Nash?


Nope.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tatanka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buttermaker said:


> Tatanka


Yes.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Trained in Larry Sharpe’s monster factory 

Defeated the worlds most dangerous man to win his first wrestling title. 

Defeated Rick Martel in his PPV debut


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tatanka


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> Tatanka


Haha yup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrestled Brock Lesnar on PPV

- Wrestled Triple H at WM

- Won Money in the Bank


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bryan?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90 said:


> Seth Rollins


Correct


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Had a gimmick change along with his tag partner.

Used a legdrop with theatrics as a finisher from the middle turnbuckle.

Is deceased.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosey?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Viscera?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope

He was repacked the same time as his partner and were initially a trio with another wrestler.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Liger Zero said:


> Viscera?


C'mon Liger you know this one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

StylesClash90 said:


> C'mon Liger you know this one.


Grandmaster Sexay


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buttermaker said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Liger you know this one.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:mj2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Defeated Funaki in his WWE debut 

2nd generation wrestler 

Developed a humourous parody character during a brief commentary stint


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Defeated Funaki in his WWE debut
> 
> 2nd generation wrestler
> 
> Developed a humourous parody character during a brief commentary stint




Juventud Guerrera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Juventud Guerrera
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


El correcto


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> El correcto




Cool 


Former world champion 

Has had matches on tv in the last 3 decades 

His last match was a handicap against a man who held the same world championship as him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

HHH?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

jorgovan21 said:


> HHH?




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is tough. But I’m gonna get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> This is tough. But I’m gonna get to the bottom of it.




Don’t over think it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Don’t over think it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, is it’s something that happened on WWE recently I won’t know off hand, so it could take some looking.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

JBL


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> JBL




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

CM Punk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> CM Punk




No but you’re on the right track 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm




Think about it. 

Think about who was around at the end of the 90s

The last hint is very important. His LAST match was a HANDICAP match against someone who held the SAME world title that this man did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

JAHHHWWWWNNN CEEEENNAAAA!!!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

No...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Former world champion
> ...


Kurt Angle?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Kurt Angle?




No.



What I mean by last match is that this man was in a handicap match and has not had a match since.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is making me fucking mad


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> This is making me fucking mad




Haha welcome to my life when you post your guys 


I’ll give you another clue.

CM punk did hold the same world title as this man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. McMahon?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah1993 said:


> Mr. McMahon?




No this is an actual wrestler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanna say Vince McMahon but I don’t think that’s it


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Rock.

i think this is it chief.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

It not the rock and it’s not Vince McMahon.

Neither of their last match was a handicap match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

And McMahon has been on tv longer than the last 3 decades 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rhino

:Edit. Ignore this junk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It is nobody. There is no answer


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

-Debuted for WCW in the late 90s and sometimes worked under a mask 

- is a former world champion in one company and a cruiserweight champion in another 

-his last match to date was on raw and it was a handicap victory over a man who held the same title that he did in another promotion 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> -Debuted for WCW in the late 90s and sometimes worked under a mask
> 
> - is a former world champion in one company and a cruiserweight champion in another
> 
> ...


Jamie Noble!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jamie Noble


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Jamie Noble!




Yes!!! Thank god haha.

Debuted in WCW on Saturday night, joined the Jung Dragons and wore a mask as Jamie-san.

Won the RoH world title in a 4-way match that included CM Punk, Samoa Joe, and Daniel Bryan.

His last match was J&J security against Rollins(a former RoH world champion) where they won due to inference from Ambrose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

- Former WWF HardCore Champion
- had his last WWF match on Sunday Night Heat where he faced a wrestler who held a championship he once won before.
- worked in WWF & NJPW as a part of a well known tag team


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

British bulldog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> British bulldog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yessir!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Member of a faction where every member has been a multiple time world champion 

Is a grandfather 

Tag team champion with a famous masked wrestler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Member of a faction where every member has been a multiple time world champion
> 
> Is a grandfather
> 
> ...


Baaatiiisstaaa!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Baaatiiisstaaa!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk




Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

former WCW United States Champion
wrestled in the WWF,ECW,WCW,NJPW 
had 3 title matches and 2 non title matches at WrestleMania in his WM career


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Benoit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Benoit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.

Benoit had title matches at Mania23,22,20,19 & 16. way more than 3.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jokerface17 said:


> It not the rock and it’s not Vince McMahon.
> 
> Neither of their last match was a handicap match.
> 
> ...


I went with Rock cause the ROH title didn't even come to my mind and could only link him to Punk by the WWE title lol. Plus his last 'actual' match was against the Wyatt family with Cena in a 3 on 2 handicap match. Since Bray also became the WWE champion later I thought it was it lol.



VitoCorleoneX said:


> former WCW United States Champion
> wrestled in the WWF,ECW,WCW,NJPW
> had 3 title matches and 2 non title matches at WrestleMania in his WM career


Booker T?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I went with Rock cause the ROH title didn't even come to my mind and could only link him to Punk by the WWE title lol. Plus his last 'actual' match was against the Wyatt family with Cena in a 3 on 2 handicap match. Since Bray also became the WWE champion later I thought it was it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T?


nope
Booker had more than 2 non titles matches at Mania


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Eddie Guerrero?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!


He is a former WCW US Champ
wrestled in NJPW,ECW,WCW & WWF
and had 3 title matches (Mania 17,19 & 20) and 2 non title matches (Mania 16 & 21) in his WrestleMania career!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Won his first world title from Jerry Lawler 

Was managed by Paul Heyman 

Wrestled lex Luger for the US title on ppv 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

"Mean" Mark Callous


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> "Mean" Mark Callous




Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Refereed a match in New Japan

First PPV was at an _In Your House_

Won their first title from Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Chyna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Chyna
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Former ECW world champion 

Former MLW World Champion

Former NWA world Champion 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokerface17 said:


> Former ECW world champion
> 
> Former MLW World Champion
> 
> ...


Shane Douglas


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Shane Douglas




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Received his training from the owner of a promotion 

Defeated Paul Jones for his first major singles title

Wrestled his final match against the man who won the NWA World Title in 2 occasions, but 16 years apart


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Received his training from the owner of a promotion
> 
> Defeated Paul Jones for his first major singles title
> 
> Wrestled his final match against the man who won the NWA World Title in 2 occasions, but 16 years apart


Ric Flair


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Alessio21 said:


> Ric Flair


Ding ding ding


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Won his first title tagging with the future singer of "Rap is crap"

Gave "The Kid" his first big win

Former DDT Ironman Heavymetalweight Champion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alessio21 said:


> Won his first title tagging with the future singer of "Rap is crap"
> 
> Gave "The Kid" his first big win
> 
> Former DDT Ironman Heavymetalweight Champion



Scott Hall? 

Only got it cause I remember said match with "The Kid"


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

zrc said:


> Scott Hall?
> 
> Only got it cause I remember said match with "The Kid"


Sorry for the delay, but yes, you're right!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His father was one of his trainers. 

His son wrestles. 

Competed on the original World of Sport wrestling.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fit Finlay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Fit Finlay


Yep.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Won his first singles title 32 years before his last 

Won his first world title against a man who went 30 years between his first and last single title wins 

Made his WWF debut the same day Paul McDonald was born


----------



## InternA (Feb 16, 2019)

Bret Hart?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

InternA said:


> Bret Hart?


Yup. You’re up


----------



## InternA (Feb 16, 2019)

Debuted on RAW on June 7th
Former Defiant Wrestling on-screen GM
Currently goes by "The Lord"


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wade Barrett?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

William Regal


----------



## InternA (Feb 16, 2019)

jorgovan21 said:


> Wade Barrett?


You got it! Sorry it took me so long to reply.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

4 time TV champ
High flyer
Not Terry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricky Steamboat?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2 Cold Scorpio


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> 2 Cold Scorpio


AKA FLASH Funk (Not Terry) You go.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Former commentator

Former Tag Team Champion

Made up his own title and has defended it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ted DiBiase?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Booker T?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> Ted DiBiase?





Making It Rain said:


> Booker T?


No


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tazz. FTW title, SD commentary & tag champion with Spike.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

zrc said:


> Tazz. FTW title, SD commentary & tag champion with Spike.


Yes, round goes to you.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Appeared for WWE, WCW & ECW.

Won a championship in none of them. 

Never wrestled at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Gangrel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Primarily a tag team wrestler but also a former world champion 

Won both of his world titles from a current stablemate and former tag team partner 

Is a diabetic 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Christian?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

jorgovan21 said:


> Christian?




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Primarily a tag team wrestler but also a former world champion
> 
> Won both of his world titles from a current stablemate and former tag team partner
> 
> ...


Only current WWE tag specialist that has been World Champ elsewhere & has diabetes I can think of is:

*Kyle O'Reilly?*


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Only current WWE tag specialist that has been World Champ elsewhere & has diabetes I can think of is:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyle O'Reilly?*




Yessir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Spent significant time, and was a big name in all of WCW, ECW, WWE and TNA.
Highest achievement in each promotion: Tag Champion in ECW and WCW. World Champion in WWE and TNA.

Awarded the PWI Match Of The Year in 1998 and 1999.

Before signed to any major company, was known to use a finishing move called "The Sodomizer" which involved attacking his opponent's ass, then covertly covering it in fake blood.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Spent significant time, and was a big name in all of WCW, ECW, WWE and TNA.
> Highest achievement in each promotion: Tag Champion in ECW and WCW. World Champion in WWE and TNA.
> 
> Awarded the PWI Match Of The Year in 1998 and 1999.
> ...




Foley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Foley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Has won 3 out of 4 Luchas de Apuestas matches 

Has wrestled for the last 3 decades 

Has appeared for every active major US wrestling promotion during his career with the exception of TNA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Rey Mysterio




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dbl post


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Has won 3 out of 4 Luchas de Apuestas matches
> 
> Has wrestled for the last 3 decades
> 
> ...



Chris Jericho


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Chris Jericho




:thelist

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Father is a former World Champion and WWE Hall Of Famer.​ They're a former tag team champion for a major promotion that's not WWE.

It's a she.




EDIT: Yeah, I screwed up with this. I practically gave it away.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Father is a former World Champion and WWE Hall Of Famer.​ They're a former tag team champion for a major promotion that's not WWE.
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> ...


Why am I not getting this? It isn’t Charlotte. I’m comfuszled


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Why am I not getting this? It isn’t Charlotte. I’m comfuszled



Nope.


To be fair, an asterisk could be placed by her championship reign.


As an additional clue: her being a champion, under these circumstances, is a bit ironic.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That’s exactly correct.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mutant God said:


> Lacey Von Erich



Yes.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

is apart of a tag team that has won tag titles in multiple companies

Is apart of a wrestling "family"

Was a leader of a stable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> is apart of a tag team that has won tag titles in multiple companies
> 
> Is apart of a wrestling "family"
> 
> Was a leader of a stable


Bully Ray


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> Bully Ray


Yes...took me longer to respond


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won a world title

- Won the US title

- Appeared on Raw 1000th episode


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sycho Sid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

John Cena


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> - Won a world title
> 
> - Won the US title
> 
> - Appeared on Raw 1000th episode


Vader?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> John Cena



Nope




Liger Zero said:


> Vader?


Nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bret Hart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Liger Zero said:


> Daniel Bryan?


Nope



Jokerface17 said:


> Bret Hart?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sgt. Slaughter?
JBL?
DDP?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Liger Zero said:


> Sgt. Slaughter?
> JBL?
> DDP?


Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jinder Mahal?
Big Show?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Jinder Mahal?


Correct!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christ, couldn't have been more obscure with the last clue.


* Had a sexual relationship with Billy Wolfe in the 60s.

* Was interviewed in the documentary Vinegar & Piss.

* Once wrestled with one eye knocked out its socket.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mae Young 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Mae Young
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Christ, couldn't have been more obscure with the last clue.
> 
> 
> * Had a sexual relationship with Billy Wolfe in the 60s.
> ...


Gladys Gillem 0


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liger Zero said:


> Gladys Gillem 0


Yep


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- According to PWI, he won the most popular wrestler award one year and then the most hated wrestler award the very next year.
- His first wrestling character was known as The Spider.
- He appeared on a show called Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> - According to PWI, he won the most popular wrestler award one year and then the most hated wrestler award the very next year.
> - His first wrestling character was known as The Spider.
> - He appeared on a show called Walker, Texas Ranger.


Randy Savage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Randy Savage


Yep.

Please don't give us a hard one. :flair


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

4 time United States and 4 time TV Champion 

Intertwined with a certain region as one of its most popular stars ever 

Lost his last major match in the second match of his comeback after a 15 year retirement


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> 4 time United States and 4 time TV Champion
> 
> Intertwined with a certain region as one of its most popular stars ever
> 
> Lost his last major match in the second match of his comeback after a 15 year retirement


Ricky Steamboat?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Ricky Steamboat?


Bingo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a professional wrestler, film actor, and a folk hero.
- His wrestling career spanned nearly five decades.
- He is said to have popularized pro wrestling in a certain country and is very similar to Hulk Hogan (US) and Rikidōzan (Japan) in that regard.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Carlos Colon

Edit:: El Santo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Carlos Colon
> 
> Edit:: El Santo


Nope on the first one, but si on the second one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Holds the company record for longest reign with a world title 

Former tag team champions with a wrestler who had a similar tribute gimmick 

For a great wrestler, once worked the worst match of the year.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bruno Sammartino?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

jorgovan21 said:


> Bruno Sammartino?


Please try again


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone else have any idea? I have none.


----------



## Alessio21 (May 28, 2017)

Verne Gagne ? Not sure about the last two hints tho


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Going to go way out on a limb with this one. 

CHRISTIAN

Longest reigning ECW world champion under the WWE banner.

He participated in the reverse battle royal in TNA

I’m lost on the tag team thing though, could be him and edge, but I’m not sure


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ric Flair


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Throw us a bone here!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn, no one has answered it yet? 

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Holds the *company* record for longest reign with a world title
> 
> Former tag team champions with a wrestler who had a similar tribute gimmick
> 
> For a great wrestler, once worked the worst match of the year.


Can you give us another clue? Please.

Can you at least tell us what company is it that you're referring to? Is it WWE, WCW, ECW or something smaller than that?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Can you give us another clue? Please.
> 
> Can you at least tell us what company is it that you're referring to? Is it WWE, WCW, ECW or something smaller than that?


WCW I believe


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> WCW I believe


Hulk Hogan?
Ric Flair?


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Slutty Irishwoman.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Here’s the deal. I forget who it ways, but I believe it’s either a Bobby Eaton, Steve Austin, Terry Taylor or PN News


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> Here’s the deal. I forget who it ways, but I believe it’s either a Bobby Eaton, Steve Austin, Terry Taylor or PN News


I'm going with Bobby Eaton.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> I'm going with Bobby Eaton.


I believe you’re correct. But I would have to further research myself when I get time


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> I believe you’re correct. *But I would have to further research myself when I get time*


Cool.

You can quote this post whenever you're ready.

Hopefully, the answer is correct.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It’s Jay Lethal 

Longest ROH TV Title reign. 
Teamed with Consequenses Creed 
Reverse battle royal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ROH TV title isn't a world title though.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> It’s Jay Lethal
> 
> Longest ROH TV Title reign.
> Teamed with Consequenses Creed
> Reverse battle royal


Oh come on, the reverse battle royal?

There's a reason why no one here was able to answer this time when you chose a match that is completely out of left field. You could have at least given us a hint that it was a battle royal and we could have done everything else on our own, instead of what happened.

And like zrc said, the ROH TV title isn't a world title last time I checked.

Damn, this shit is a mess.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Liger Zero said:


> Oh come on, the reverse battle royal?
> 
> There's a reason why no one here was able to answer this time when you chose a match that is completely out of left field. You could have at least given us a hint that it was a battle royal and we could have done everything else on our own, instead of what happened.
> 
> ...


The word world is in its handle, even tho it’s not a world title. 

I do apologize for making that way too hard.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Oh come on, the reverse battle royal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mean I did guess reverse battle royal 
:draper2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> I mean I did guess reverse battle royal
> :draper2


True :laugh:

So what happens now?

Who goes next or does BM do another one?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> True :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The floor is yours IMO. This thread has kind of died off and I used to really enjoy it. Since Butter kind of forgot himself haha. I’d say that Bobby Eaton qualifies for the correct answer so go ahead and take it


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry for the wait.

- Is a former WWF Tag Team Champion (this is the only championship he's ever won in the wwf) 
- Had one of the worst gimmicks of all time.
- He made his Pro Wrestling debut in GCW.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tony Atlas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> Tony Atlas


Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick Martel?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Fred Ottman?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Liger Zero said:


> Had one of the worst gimmicks of all time.


is it The Shockmaster? Tugboat? Fred?

EDIT: mf Joker beat me to it. if its the right answer.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Fred Ottman?


Winner!! 0


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Liger Zero said:


> Winner!! 0




Sorry guys.


- Held a tag team championship with tanga loa 

- one broke Kevin Owens nose

- defeated a now former world champion to win the title that he currently holds (current title is NOT a world title)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> - Held a tag team championship with tanga loa
> ...




CJ Parker


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> CJ Parker




Didn’t think it would be that easy but yeah you’re right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Part native american.

A 5 time world champion.

Worked in a strip club.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Nash


Yep


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hold up, Nash is part Native American??


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

jorgovan21 said:


> Hold up, Nash is part Native American??


Indeed he is.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

zrc said:


> Indeed he is.


so claims every other hippy in the world


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

-Was in a stable with a former NXT tag team champion

-has won titles in Mexico and japan as well as the US

- holds the record for this company’s longest consecutive reign with their secondary title.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Austin Aries?

Longest X-Division champ, in a stable with Roderick strong. Dunno about titles won


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Austin Aries?
> 
> Longest X-Division champ, in a stable with Roderick strong. Dunno about titles won




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bobby Roode


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Bobby Roode




Nope


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Vampiro *


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> *Vampiro *




No


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Additional clue 

- a current member of 205 live was a part of that stable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Matt Taven?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Matt Taven?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

zrc, you gonna go?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah will edit in three clues to this post shortly. Totally forgot about it tbh my bad.


First competed in WWF in 1990.
Held a championship for 37 seconds.
Trained The Big Show.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Yeah will edit in three clues to this post shortly. Totally forgot about it tbh my bad.
> 
> 
> First competed in WWF in 1990.
> ...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

nope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thrasher


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You cheated but yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 5 of his 9 WrestleMania matches were less than 10 minutes

- Participated in the inaugural Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal

- Won the Tag Team Championships 4 times in WWE


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you counting preshow as WM matches?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> you counting preshow as WM matches?


Yeah


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably Heath Slater then (only person to compete in every andre battle royal)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mysterio?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Mysterio?


Correct


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Former Tag Team Champion.
Original member of the NAtion of Domination.
Debuted in 1991.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

zrc said:


> Former Tag Team Champion.
> Original member of the NAtion of Domination.
> Debuted in 1991.




Godfather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crush (debuted in 1990, btw)

This man bounced around the WWF during the 1990s and had associated himself with Harvey Wippleman, a young HHH and Chris Jericho in his three stints.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

sanefan78 said:


> Crush (debuted in 1990, btw)
> 
> This man bounced around the WWF during the 1990s and had associated himself with Harvey Wippleman, a young HHH and Chris Jericho in his three stints.




It’s not Crush. (Debuted in 1986, btw)



It’s Mo

Former Tag Team Champion - w/Mabel
Original member of the NAtion of Domination. - USWA
Debuted in 1991. - Pro Wrestling Federation


----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

Wow! I never knew what happened to Mo after M.O.M. broke up and I didn’t want to cheat on Wikipedia and Crush was the first name that popped in my head.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> It’s not Crush. (Debuted in 1986, btw)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.





sanefan78 said:


> Wow! I never knew what happened to Mo after M.O.M. broke up and I didn’t want to cheat on Wikipedia and Crush was the first name that popped in my head.


Yeah he was moved to USWA which had a partnership with the WWF at the time. Some other original members of the NOD included Jacqueline and Tracey Smothers. Dunno if it's still on there but they put up all their segments on YouTube a long time ago.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

-First showed up for WWE by attacking a world champion at the end of a show 

-his best friend has his own “(talk)show”

-he won’t ever “lose his smile” with his current girlfriend


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Miz?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

jorgovan21 said:


> Miz?




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

So did I win or something?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jerry Lawler


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is Jerry Lawler correct?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

No it isn’t jerry lawler baybay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Adam Cole


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Adam Cole




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Made his WWE debut in a PPV

Former football player

Former US champion but was never defeated for it and vacated it.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Goldberg?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Goldberg?


Yes, point goes to you


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Pinned Hulk Hogan
Former WWE tag team champion
Managed a former ECW champion


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tony Atlas


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Correct - well done. You're up


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Former WWF Champion
Former WCW Champion
Former ECW Champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Show


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> Big Show


Yes, point goes to you


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Former Intercontinental Champion

Former United States Champion

Worked in TNA


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Bobby Lashley?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeff Hardy? Shane Douglas? There are quite a few guys who fit that criteria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope

Hint: Think outside the box.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Ric Flair? Roddy Piper? Scott Hall? Booker T?

Way too many possibilities based on those clues.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope.

Hint: Currently goes by a shortened version of his previous ring name.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Dustin Rhodes?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope.

Hint: Also worked in ROH


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Seth Rollins? Lance Storm? Ricky Steamboat? Like I said there's just too many possibilities


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CM Punk?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cody


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sure it's Cody -- that said, counting the IWGP U.S. title is seriously lame


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, the point of the game is to make it more difficult to guess, so I have no problem with that.

BTW, if I end up being right, you can take the next one. I just saw so many wrong answers that I wanted to jump in because it seemed pretty obvious to me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cody


Correct


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Former U.S. champion
Wrestled in WWE, WCW, ECW, & AJPW, among others
Formed a tag team with a former rival who had defeated him for a title in a different company
His contract was once owned (kayfabe) by a wrestler who later defeated him in a World title tournament in a different company


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raven?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

another hint: underwent a drastic gimmick change while in WWE


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Foley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


another clue - while in WWE, involved in an angle where he delivered his finisher multiple times to a former WWE champion, leading to that wrestler's retirement


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Former U.S. champion
> Wrestled in WWE, WCW, ECW, & AJPW, among others
> Formed a tag team with a former rival who had defeated him for a title in a different company
> His contract was once owned (kayfabe) by a wrestler who later defeated him in a World title tournament in a different company


Terry Funk?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

One Man Gang


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Correct! Good job.

*Teamed with Big Bossman as The Twin Towers -- Bossman (as Big Bubba Rogers) had previously beaten him for the UWF title
*His contract was once owned in ICW by Randy Savage (Savage later defeated him in the semifinals of the WM IV tournament)
*Later underwent a drastic gimmick change when he became Akeem
*Gave Superstar Billy Graham multiple big splashes, "ending his career" in 1987


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

ByTor said:


> One Man Gang


Your turn ByTor


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Somebody else can take my spot. I don't really want to play.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

ByTor said:


> Somebody else can take my spot. I don't really want to play.


Just do an easy one otherwise Jorgovan will get mad lol.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> Just do an easy one otherwise Jorgovan will get mad lol.


lol Fine. But if I get tagged a million times I'm burning this place to the ground.

1. I am wrestling royalty
2. Yet never held an official title in WWF
3. But won multiple world championships elsewhere.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jerry Lawler?


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

^Nope

1. I am wrestling royalty
2. Yet never held an official title in WWF
3. But won multiple world championships elsewhere.
4. Was managed by Bobby Heenan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Harley Race?


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Kerry Von Erich


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

gotta be Race


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> Harley Race?


A winner is you


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright I'll go.

Debuted by being introduced in a backstage segment.

Lied about his age once to get his tryout.

Left in 2009 and made sporadic appearances since then.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

MVP


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> MVP


Nope.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

The Boogeyman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> The Boogeyman


Yes your turn.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Former WWE World tag team champion
Pinned Andre the Giant
Managed a former WWE World champion


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

So... how about if there are no correct guesses within 48 hours, the correct answer will be given and a new wrestler's hints will be posted?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gotta be Afa or maybe Sika.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr. Fuji?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

General Adnan (Al-Kaissie)?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Killer kowalski?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> General Adnan (Al-Kaissie)?



Correct! Well-done.

*Was tag team champion (as Billy White Wolf) with Chief Jay Strongbow
*Pinned Andre in Baghdad, under direct orders from Saddam Hussein
*Managed Sgt. Slaughter (as General Adnan)


Your turn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Won a World Title in more than one promotion.

World Champion in three different decades.

First World Title win in each promotion took place in the same city.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

The Big Show


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> The Big Show



Yep.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Former WWE World tag team champion
Former NWA (later WCW) World tag team champion
Pinned The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Former WWE World tag team champion
> Former NWA (later WCW) World tag team champion
> Pinned The Ultimate Warrior


Dino Bravo


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

correct


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Was a part of a tag team that won Tag Team of the Year once.

Was voted Wrestler of the Year once.

He was sent to North America (U.S./Canada) for a year to gain experience as a professional wrestler after he made his debut in Japan.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Toshiaki Kawada


Correct.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Trained by legends Stu Hart, Ed "The Sheik" Farhat, and Antonio Inoki
*World tag team champion in both WWE & NWA
*Held multiple singles titles in both WWE & NWA, as well as titles in the AWA & WCW, but was never a World champion


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> *Trained by legends Stu Hart, Ed "The Sheik" Farhat, and Antonio Inoki
> *World tag team champion in both WWE & NWA
> *Held multiple singles titles in both WWE & NWA, as well as titles in the AWA & WCW, but was never a World champion


Greg "The Hammer" Valentine


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

-Was discovered and named by the step-father of a two time WWF tag team champion

-Worked for all three major U.S. promotions of the 1990s(WWF, WCW, ECW) but got his first mainstream exposure in WCW before working for WWF or ECW.

- Had a one off appearance in WWF before all of that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Rob Van Dam


You're too good at this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Has wrestled on at least one PPV in 4 different decades for 4 different promotions.


One of the participants in each match was the same person (you can name either or).


He's still active today.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Scott Steiner (and Rick Steiner)?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Scott Steiner (and Rick Steiner)?



No but I realized I made a mistake.


When I made the first clue, I had Jerry Lawler in mind. For some reason, I then thought tag team and based the final two on the Rock N Roll Express (I was looking at the AWA Superclash III card) but they didn't work PPV this decade (I'm not counting indie PPV's).



So, I'll forfeit my turn to you.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

In 2018, Crazzy Steve fell 362 spots from his 2017 placement on the PWI 500 list — a feat that would stand as the worst single-year free-fall were it not for _this wrestler_, who dropped a whopping 375 spots from his placement on the inaugural PWI 500 list to the bottom 10 of the following year's rankings.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Andre the Giant


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

oh well - I know that's the right answer so I'm gonna go ahead and go...

*Discovered and introduced to the business by Bobo Brazil
*Appeared in WWE, NWA, WCW, AWA, TNA, & AJPW, among others
*Unsuccessfully challenged such World champions as Hulk Hogan, Rick Martel, Randy Savage, & Daniel Bryan, as well as secondary champions including Magnum TA, Shawn Michaels, & Bret Hart


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Haku?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kamala


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Kamala


Correct - your turn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Relative was a superstar of wrestling royalty


Was a member of a notable faction


Has a PPV record of 0-1


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

too vague - need another clue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

scott putski


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not quite Rated R.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jamie Dundee?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Jamie Dundee?



Correct.


I almost put "superstar" in italics but I figured that would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Main-evented multiple ppvs in WWE despite never winning a match
*Main-evented a ppv in WCW despite never winning a match
*Wrestled in another company and didn't win there, either - finished his career without ever winning a match


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Zeus?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

yep. Damn, I'm gonna have to make these harder.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Triple crown champion.

Was in, arguably, one of the most iconic "tag teams" of all time.

Offspring had a short run as the tag team partner of a certain future director of chaos.




This might be tough.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Terry Gordy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Terry Gordy



Correct.


Not as tough as I thought it would be, I see.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Made WWE debut using the same last name as a current WWE talent
*Soon changed his name and formed a tag team that captured the World tag team titles
*Was later a member of two other WWE tag teams - one that went on to great success, and another that was used primarily as enhancement talent


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Randy Colley


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

good job - your turn


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

just curious - are you member of the Old School Wrestling Discussion group on facebook? You'd fit in well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No but I'll look into it.


-Due to a noticeable alteration, this guy underwent a significant gimmick change. Unfortunately, it couldn't mask the disaster it would become.


-Although, to be fair, it wasn't really a disaster, especially when compared to the fate of a former acquaintance. 



-Oh and remind me to never eat at one of his cookouts.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

John Tenta?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm pretty certain that my answer was correct, so I'm going to go ahead and go.

*Debuted under a mask managed by Fred Blassie
*Later managed by Jimmy Hart, under a much different gimmick
*Wrestled at WrestleMania, using another much different gimmick


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hogan?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

More clues:

*Winless at WrestleMania
*I wouldn't buy a watch from him


If no one guesses correctly by tomorrow morning, I'll post the answer and do a new one.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, it looks like this thread has stalled, so I'll go ahead and give the answer: STAN FRAZIER.

Started his career as THE CONVICT, a masked menace and the first wrestler ever managed by Fred Blassie.
Later became Plowboy Frazier, and then became KAMALA II and was managed by Jimmy Hart.
Came to WWE as UNCLE ELMER, part of Hillbilly Jim's family. Lost to Adrian Adonis in under a minute at WM2.

Frazier was notorious for selling fake Rolex watches and anything else he could sell to make a quick buck.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, new mystery wrestler, new clues...

1) Former boxer who sparred with such legends as Muhammad Ali & George Foreman
2) WWE Hall of Famer who held titles in NWA, AWA, & WWE
3) Sugary dark gem


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

2 new clues...

*Former WWE World tag team champion
*Married into a famous wrestling family


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rocky Johnson


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

yes, correct. Your turn.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

-You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened.


-And for good reason because, according to him, his arrival in a certain company was supposed to take place much sooner, along with a certain other wrestler.


-Instead, he became a comedic version of said other wrestler that, for some reason, had a weird fascination with battle royals.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Matt Morgan?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

You're gonna have to either give some more clues, or give the answer


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> -You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened.
> 
> 
> -And for good reason because, according to him, his arrival in a certain company was supposed to take place much sooner, along with a certain other wrestler.
> ...


Tommy Dreamer?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

this thread is dying a slow death - not updated frequently enough


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Was PWI's Rookie Of The Year


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

John Nord?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Was PWI's Rookie Of The Year


was my answer correct?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

OK well I'm going to assume my answer was correct and I'll take my turn.

*You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened.
*After a promising start, he was brought in to a certain territory to play a specific gimmick, and promised a tag team title run, but neither happened.
*Became half of a popular tag team in that same territory, but both he and his partner had unfortunate ends.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You assume too much and keep resetting your damn clues. If people wanna play they would have. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Going days and days without any activity is no fun at all. I'm fairly certain that my answer was correct. Not sure what you mean by "resetting" clues; the only time I've posted clues is when I've answered correctly. Anyway my new clues have been posted, so I'll show my "patience" and will give everyone as long as they need to solve it. Good luck.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Physically looked like a Masterpiece.

Had a brutal looking submission finished that was over.

Even though he looked like Vinces wet dream, achieved next to nothing in his WWE tenure.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoa, bro. You have to answer the previous clues before you post your own. The answer to yours is Chris Masters.

Here are the clues again

*You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened. 
*After a promising start, he was brought in to a certain territory to play a specific gimmick, and promised a tag team title run, but neither happened.
*Became half of a popular tag team in that same territory, but both he and his partner had unfortunate ends.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

another clue:

*was slated to join a famous (kayfabe) wrestling family when he was brought in to said company.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Patience is a virtue... Patience is a virtue...


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

another hint: the company that all this occurred in was WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

British Bulldog?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Updated clues:

*You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened. 
*After a promising start, he was brought in to WWE to play a specific gimmick, and promised a tag team title run, but neither happened.
*Was slated to join a famous (kayfabe) wrestling family when he was brought in to WWE.
*Became half of a popular tag team in WWE, but both he and his partner had unfortunate ends.

and another...

*he was named Rookie of the Year after his 1st year in WWE


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Updated clues:
> 
> 
> *After a promising start, he was brought *in to WWE* to play a specific gimmick, and promised a tag team title run, but neither happened.


WWE or WWF? That's a key detail.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyway, if WWF: Owen Hart?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

HugoCortez said:


> WWE or WWF? That's a key detail.


WWF.

Not Owen Hart.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Updated clues:
> 
> *You have to wonder how his career would've fared had a certain tragic incident not happened.
> *After a promising start, he was brought in to WWE to play a specific gimmick, and promised a tag team title run, but neither happened.
> ...


Chad Gable?
Tom Zenk?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

David Sammartino?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

More hints:

*Admittedly took steroids during his tenure in the WWF, and was subpoenaed to testify in George Zahorian's steroid trial
*Was incarcerated after his wrestling career ended


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm gonna give til tomorrow morning, and if no one guesses correctly by then, I'll give the answer and post some new clues.

Final clue: Once wrestled using the name of a famous figure from the Civil War


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, it looks like this one has everyone stumped. The correct answer is *Steve Travis*, who also worked briefly as Stonewall Jackson. He was originally brought in by Vince Sr. to join the Valiants, and was going to be dubbed "Stevie Valiant." Things changed, however, and he worked singles instead. He was named WWF's Rookie of the Year in 1979. He left for a while, then returned in 1982 and formed the Carolina Connection with Rick McGraw. McGraw later died, and Travis' career ended when he was involved in a car accident while driving intoxicated that left him paralyzed and the other driver dead. He served 10 months in prison for vehicular manslaughter. 

OK, time for some all-new clues:

1- Spent much of his career doing various masked gimmicks...
2 - However, in the territory where he stayed the longest, he never wore a mask.
3 - Uncrowned king.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

another clue: member of a Japanese tag team named after a geologic period


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, since this thread has gone to shit I'm going to exit. The correct answer to my last set of clues is Hercules (Hernandez).

Someone else's turn, if anyone wants it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

- He"s a 3rd generation wrestler.
- A WWE Hall of Famer once said that he should be the one to end The Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak.
- In a 4 week span he defeated Triple H and John Cena twice in singles matches on TV/PPV.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Curtis Axel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Curtis Axel


Correct!

Took me awhile to answer because I haven't checked up on it and didn't know someone answered.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

wrestled in WCW, ECW, WWE and TNA
Beat Booker T for the WCW TV Title
was managed by Kevin Sullivan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick Steiner


----------

